# Blathers won't think about Museum 2nd floor



## Spontida (Jul 4, 2013)

Why hasn't he thought about it? I already donated 20+ items with at least 1 in each category.


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 4, 2013)

Don't worry, I FEEL YOU. It has been maybe more than a week!
Just be patient. Might as well work on the 50 donations work for the Cafe


----------



## jaso1n (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm pretty sure you need to talk to him for 14 straight nights.  Like, when he is awake.


----------



## Rue (Jul 4, 2013)

Yup, has to be about 2 weeks. One of each category donated as well.


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 5, 2013)

YES! Got it! He was thinking. Really hard. JK.

Erm, I disagree with the "night" part. I talked to him everyday for only like a week or two, even during the day. It will probably come tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## Princess (Jul 5, 2013)

I was in the same boat, just make sure you talk to him everyday

You might aswell donate daily too, so you can get 50+ to unlock the cafe


----------



## StarryACNL (Jul 5, 2013)

I have donated way over 50 items and still don't have the cafe- I speak with him everyday to check fossils as well


----------



## Princess (Jul 5, 2013)

StarryACNL said:


> I have donated way over 50 items and still don't have the cafe- I speak with him everyday to check fossils as well



I believe he brings up the cafe seven days after the second floor has been built


----------

